# angry noises



## Asha0430 (Jul 24, 2010)

My young tiel, Rev, makes this sound when he doesn't like something (and right now, while we're trying to tame him, we hear this a lot!) It's like a high pitched gurgle... anyone else have tiels who make weird noises?


----------



## kab0116 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow I've never heard of that. Maybe he's trying to growl like your dog? Lol. Noki does this hissing thing when she's angry, but I think that's pretty normal. Sometimes when she's in a good mood, she mumbles to herself in gibberish.


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

I think I know what noise you are talking about - if it's what I'm thinking then it is Jester's favorite noise. He's getting better and not doing it as much


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When cockatiels are unhappy they'll often make a sound that many describe as a "static" noise (like static on a radio). Does this sound like your bird's sound?


----------



## Asha0430 (Jul 24, 2010)

kab0116 said:


> Wow I've never heard of that. Maybe he's trying to growl like your dog? Lol. Noki does this hissing thing when she's angry, but I think that's pretty normal. Sometimes when she's in a good mood, she mumbles to herself in gibberish.


Lol that would make sense, the growling, if my dog ever growled! He hisses at first, but as soon as you make contact (ex, petting him) he starts gurgling! Aww, my budgie does the gibberish mumbling too, with kisses every so often, it's cute 



> I think I know what noise you are talking about - if it's what I'm thinking then it is Jester's favorite noise. He's getting better and not doing it as much


Well, I'm glad he's not doing something completely unheard of! Jester does it when he's unhappy?



> When cockatiels are unhappy they'll often make a sound that many describe as a "static" noise (like static on a radio). Does this sound like your bird's sound?


It is somewhat static-y...but squeaky and gurgly? Maybe its his take on it, lol!


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes Jester does it when I touch him anywhere other than his neck - like if I brush his tail or back. You are describing what he does to a tee lol. He can be a grump sometimes. He will hiss but he likes the growly noise better


----------



## Kaja (May 26, 2010)

mine open and closes her mouth like shes chewing really fast or something, anyone elses do anything like that??


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Kaja said:


> mine open and closes her mouth like shes chewing really fast or something, anyone elses do anything like that??


Kirby does this! And it's silent right? Also I notice it's as if he's rubbing his beak together but there's not really any sound. Initially I did think he was eating something but then I realized he was just moving his beak.

Kirby also makes this motor like sound when he is courting. I'm certain it's a happy sound based on his body language. Any of your birds make a motor sound? I'll see if I can get a recording of it. I find it really strange!


----------



## Kaja (May 26, 2010)

Haha ya its silent, and i thought the same thing, i thought maybe she had just been eating or something. I noticed she does this when shes either mad or begging at the dinner table for food!


----------

